# Mattia



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Scrivo da cell quindi il mio italiano e la mia esposizione sarà da bagno di sangue.
Ieri sono uscita con un amico.
Arrivo a casa e dico a Mattia
-Stasera esco con Paolo... quasi quasi gli dico che stiamo in casa. Nonho voglia di uscire. Nevischia e fa freddo.-
-Chi è Paolo?-
-Un mio ex collega. Te ne ho parlato ma tanto non vuoi mai conoscere i miei amici quindi che domandi a fare.-
-perche non andate a bere qualcosa al Token? È qui vicino...-
-Preferirei stare a casa. Dobbiamo solo fare una chiacchierata.-
 Mi fissa. E poi.
-Non vi voglio in casa. Anche io ho diritto al mio 10% di mutanda,rutto libero varie ed eventuali. Quindi fuori dai coglioni.-

Minchia. Ho creato un mostro.
:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (30 Gennaio 2014)

Mitico Mattia. Ed ha pure ragione. :mrgreen:


----------



## scrittore (30 Gennaio 2014)

ma tebe secondo te...come funziona sta storia che il compagno non ha alcun interesse a sapere degli amici che frequentiamo? 

A me sa tanto di squadra calcistica....roba tipo "i miei amici sono di serie A dunque perchè mai dovrei conoscere i tuoi che sono sicuramente di serie B? " 

dimmi un po' va..che so curioso


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

scrittore;bt9581 ha detto:
			
		

> ma tebe secondo te...come funziona sta storia che il compagno non ha alcun interesse a sapere degli amici che frequentiamo?
> 
> A me sa tanto di squadra calcistica....roba tipo "i miei amici sono di serie A dunque perchè mai dovrei conoscere i tuoi che sono sicuramente di serie B? "
> 
> dimmi un po' va..che so curioso


La parte che non ho scritto è che quando sono tornata mi ha fatto il terzo grado.

E fare il terzo grado a me non è per niente semplice.
 Soprattutto quando non ho nulla da nascondere.
 Alla fine può fa finta che non gli interessa ma un geloso rimane un geloso e visto gli anni di mostrizzamento anti gelosia che gli ho fatto subire...
 Non è che non gli interessa. Ha solo cambiato modo di chiedere.
 E fa il figo.
Prima.
Poi dopo...
 Potesse mi immergerebbe nel luminol.
E comunque io apprezzo il fatto che ci si disinteressi agli amici altrui.
Io mica conosco i suoi. No tutti almeno.
Stasera parte esta via quattro giorni.
 E delle persone con cui va non so nulla.
E manco voglio saperlo.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ho deciso che le prossime vacanze voglio farle con Mattia.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao;bt9583 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho deciso che le prossime vacanze voglio farle con Mattia.


Per la mutanda e rutto libero?


----------



## Tubarao (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe;bt9584 ha detto:
			
		

> Per la mutanda e rutto libero?


Non solo 

Scherzi a parte, ormai, dopo averlo conosciuto tamite i tuoi scritti Mattia non può non suscitare quantomeno curiosità. Una vacanza con lui sicuramente non è destinata a naufragare nella noia IMHO.


----------



## scrittore (30 Gennaio 2014)

Tebe;bt9582 ha detto:
			
		

> La parte che non ho scritto è che quando sono tornata mi ha fatto il terzo grado.
> 
> E fare il terzo grado a me non è per niente semplice.
> Soprattutto quando non ho nulla da nascondere.
> ...


Ma sai che mi ci e voluto un po.. ma alla fine ho detto sticazzi anche io... in sintesi eh


----------



## OcchiVerdi (31 Gennaio 2014)

avrei voluto assistere al terzo grado. :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Sto morendo!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------

